# Phrag Polar Shift 'Ghostwriter' AM/AOS



## dmcmkl (Nov 21, 2022)

This is my Phrag. Polar Shift 'Ghostwriter' AM/AOS that I purchased from Woodstream Orchids in April of 2020. It is a rather slow grower and this is it's first blooming. It opens white with a green cast. The green cast fades after several days and the result is quite nice.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2022)

Also known as Phrag. Mem. Anne Stuckey. One of the best pale hybrids. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Nov 21, 2022)

Love it! I want one.


----------



## blondie (Nov 24, 2022)

Wow that's amazing


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 26, 2022)

That’s so ghostly and wonderful. Love the cool white color blends.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 26, 2022)

Man, I love it!


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 26, 2022)

Is it known if it or Phrag. Mem. Anne Stuckey are fertile? Curious to see how it can be used for white Phrag breeding.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 27, 2022)

Gorgeous


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2022)

Ernesto said:


> Is it known if it or Phrag. Mem. Anne Stuckey are fertile? Curious to see how it can be used for white Phrag breeding.


I got the cross from Marilyn Ledoux. I think Woodstream may have made some crosses with it.


----------



## Cearbhael (Dec 2, 2022)

Beautiful bloom! Love the diluted colour


----------

